# Scary!! In Chicago where I drive, an Uber driver with passengers was attacked by teens and had a pitchfork almost pierce his passengers...



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


The white supremacist problem in this country is out of control. Gangs of white supremacist teens roaming the streets with pitchforks? What has this country come to?!


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The white supremacist problem in this country is out of control. Gangs of white supremacist teens roaming the streets with pitchforks? What has this country come to?!


Sure are a lot of those guys roaming densely populated urban cities. Ask Smollett. He knows.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


Teens not into classical music and they all made straight A's , according to the teen supporters.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mbd said:


> Teens not into classical music and they all made straight A's , according to the teen supporters.


Lol


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Lol


Maybe it's the hat he was wearing &#128512; they maybe Cubs fans.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

So didnt even try and run them over or shoot them? Idiot


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Rev. Robin Hood's thought process is the real problem with this country on several levels

#1A 
Summer Jobs has nothing to do with the problem
This notion that teenagers turn into criminals because they aren't working summer jobs is a ridiculous attempt to correlate both issues. 

#1B 
It also suggests that he believes having a summer job stops someone from committing a crime. As if being a Taco Bell employee will stop someone from jumping on the roof of an Uber Drivers like a complete an utter idiot. 

#2 We don't need more government involvement. 
Building on the false premise that summer jobs is the issue he blames the government.

#3 Is there an issue with summer jobs?
Every fast food chain I go into or drive by has a "Help wanted" sign on the door. Granted I live in New Orleans but come on is it really hard to find a min wage job in Chicago? 


So let me put it all together. Teenagers with no bills to pay are so stressed out by not having a summer job that they resort to violent crimes to fill in the void. So much so that Rev. Robin Hood considers them trauma victims (not criminals) to the 10th power and that the government is to blame...... 

I had no idea that being a cashier at Taco Bell means so much to public safety and preventing crimw. Next time you're in one of these fast food chains and you see a teenager (if you can distract them away from their iPhone long enough) tell them thanks for choosing Taco Bell as opposed to violent crimes. Well first you need to ask them to verify whether or not they have any violent rally's to go to after they get off because that is still a possibility.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Life is so much safer in the 'burbs'. Living and working.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Problem solved


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Life is so much safer in the 'burbs'. Living and working.


Whenever I drive into the city, I make prayers to God these days.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Whenever I drive into the city, I make prayers to God these days.


Doesn't bother me, if a stray bullet takes me out my time was up. Not sure what I would've done with Mr pitchfork, with pax prolly sped away, without maybe go Charles Bronson.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

When pitchforks are outlawed, only outlaws will have pitchforks!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I would've run them over


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

He's also gonna get forked by Uber insurance when they say he didn't add the pitchfork as an extra passenger, claim denied.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

From the article:

"As for the Uber driver, he was not injured. But he said his car had more than $8,000 in damage."


A spokesman for Uber, when asked for comment replied: We are cooperating with the authorities regarding this incident. We have removed this driver's access to the Uber platform. 


When the driver reported the incident, he received the following response:

Hi, Chicago Uber driver!

We are sorry that you are having this difficult experience with the Uber app. We want you to know that this is not the kind of experience we want our partners to have. If you continue to experience problems, try uninstalling then reinstalling the Uber app.

Sincerely, 

Rohit


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Driver going down a one way street in a mob scene is definitely asking for trouble. Should have taken the night off.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Visiting Chicazoo?

DUCK AND COVER


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285753072778649605


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It'll buff right out.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Actually now it makes sense why Lyft’s bonuses are so high to drive in Chicago this week.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


Wow - it's as if this country is saying that it's not broken enough - it needs to tear itself apart even more. So sad.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


This is PROGRESS!

Gun control is working, people. This group of youths had to borrow a pitchfork from the family farm because they couldn't get a hold of a firearm!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

driverdoug said:


> Driver going down a one way street in a mob scene is definitely asking for trouble. Should have taken the night off.


Correct, but I believe the article and news said he was driving the wrong way while trying to escape after his windows were smashed in and one teen jumped on his car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Visiting Chicazoo? DUCK AND COVER


They call it Ch*iraq* for a reason.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They call it Ch*iraq* for a reason.


Especially south of Chicago's South Shore neighborhood around 118th and King Dr. and say Madison and Pulaski it really does look like a war zone. Especially at night... As I wrote before, you can see streets and streets not only boarded up, but in many cases the building owners put concrete cement blocks against and into the doors and windows to prevent people from entering. The streets are so broken up with potholes, and so much litter and debris lying around. You may see at night one lone chicken wing place open, with of course very brave owners behind thick bulletproof glass. A couple of weeks ago, I entered one such place on an UberEats order and saw bullet marks on the glass. I was surprised at how well they worked. The glass was probably like 1 and 3/4 inches thick, and the bullet only indented the glass maybe a quarter of an inch.



TBone said:


> So didnt even try and run them over or shoot them? Idiot


Lol, I dunno what he was thinking but he was probably in a full blown panic. I cannot imagine how it feels to have a mob of people running angrily at my car especially if I did not do anything wrong. AND, if I had passengers. Worst possible nightmare...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> You may see at night one lone chicken wing place open, with of course very brave owners behind thick bulletproof glass. A couple of weeks ago, I entered one such place on an UberEats order and saw bullet marks on the glass. I was surprised at how well they worked. The glass was probably like 1 and 3/4 inches thick, and the bullet only indented the glass maybe a quarter of an inch.


We have several Plexiglass Palaces of Delights in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. Some of them have bullet holes and bullet cracks. At the back door are several surveillance cameras so that the operators know when it is safe to exit.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

@


Another Uber Driver said:


> We have several Plexiglass Palaces of Delights in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. Some of them have bullet holes and bullet cracks. At the back door are several surveillance cameras so that the operators know when it is safe to exit.


I got lost driving in DC once. The circular layout, and being unfamiliar led me into a very unfriendly area.

I will never drive there again.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I would've run them over


Some of the young misguided teens are so lost. I remember years back when I worked at the Orthogenic School in Hyde Park. We had developmentally delayed kids. I took three of them to a nearby park, and while there, I suddenly felt a sharp pain in my face. I saw a big rock hit the ground. When I looked up, I saw a group of young teens probably 14-16 years old with sling shots. They were using us as target practice! I ran towards them and grabbed a couple of them. I called the police and they came and strangely the entire group did not run but just sat down. When the officer asked me which ones were attacking us, I pointed out a few and they took them away by squad car. I remember clearly how none of the teens showed any emotion at all. They were not upset or ashamed or apologized, even as they were put in the back of the police car. It was like it was a natural everyday thing for them.

The officer did feel bad but he told me that probably nothing was going to happen to them because they were so underage and this is how the system works. If the misguided teens are growing up with so little ethics that they can use disabled kids as target practice with their sling shots, I hate to imagine what comes next. One of the kids I was taking care of in the park walked with cerebral palsy and was so unsteady in his gait, so it would have been obvious the misguided teens saw helpless children before they attacked. I was very angry because I felt that if the rock hit my eye, they could seriously have blinded my sight.

Honestly, I cannot imagine why anyone would hurl rocks at high speed towards complete strangers who were walking in the park. Clearly, there is no good parenting for some of the misguided youth. I see the same lack of parenting in the teens who attacked the Uber driver last night.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I got lost driving in DC once. The circular layout, and being unfamiliar led me into a very unfriendly area. I will never drive there again.


Once you learn it, the street system actually works well. There are a few neighbourhoods that were built before the Board of Commissioners' decision in the 1930s that all new construction had to conform to the grid pattern. You must simply learn those. The rest of it does conform.



Young Kim said:


> I cannot imagine why anyone would hurl rocks at high speed towards complete strangers who were walking in the park.


Throw a rock back at them and see how quickly YOU become the heavy.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

South side of Chicago? They’re just pissed the Whitesox suck.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Some of the young misguided teens are so lost. I remember years back when I worked at the Orthogenic School in Hyde Park. We had developmentally delayed kids. I took three of them to a nearby park, and while there, I suddenly felt a sharp pain in my face. I saw a big rock hit the ground. When I looked up, I saw a group of young teens probably 14-16 years old with sling shots. They were using us as target practice! I ran towards them and grabbed a couple of them. I called the police and they came and strangely the entire group did not run but just sat down. When the officer asked me which ones were attacking us, I pointed out a few and they took them away by squad car. I remember clearly how none of the teens showed any emotion at all. They were not upset or ashamed or apologized, even as they were put in the back of the police car. It was like it was a natural everyday thing for them.
> 
> The officer did feel bad but he told me that probably nothing was going to happen to them because they were so underage and this is how the system works. If the misguided teens are growing up with so little ethics that they can use disabled kids as target practice with their sling shots, I hate to imagine what comes next. One of the kids I was taking care of in the park walked with cerebral palsy and was so unsteady in his gait, so it would have been obvious the misguided teens saw helpless children before they attacked. I was very angry because I felt that if the rock hit my eye, they could seriously have blinded my sight.
> 
> Honestly, I cannot imagine why anyone would hurl rocks at high speed towards complete strangers who were walking in the park. Clearly, there is no good parenting for some of the misguided youth. I see the same lack of parenting in the teens who attacked the Uber driver last night.


High rise housing projects helped destroy black families...like those living in Cabrini Green.

The concept of high rise projects first appeared in St Louis with the Pruitt Igoe project. Before waiting to see the results, municipalities across the country raced to build these high rise slums.

Great idea!

We can fit a while lot of people on less land....

What they did not anticipate was the loss of parental supervision, fomenting bad behaviors and gangs-children "playing" unsupervised many stories below.

When Cabrini Green was torn down, that population moved to the south side, and Chicago is still paying the price for bad city planning, sixty years ago.






https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/apr/22/pruitt-igoe-high-rise-urban-america-history-cities
https://www.city-journal.org/html/myths-pruitt-igoe-myth-9698.html


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Once you learn it, the street system actually works well. There are a few neighbourhoods that were built before the Board of Commissioners' decision in the 1930s that all new construction had to conform to the grid pattern. You must simply learn those. The rest of it does conform.
> 
> 
> Throw a rock back at them and see how quickly YOU become the heavy.


Indeed Another Uber Driver, the group mentality is very very very delicate here. Yeah, I probably would have been blamed then for sure. I had one other terrible experience in my life while living in the south side of Chicago. I was actually more south west of the city but once a group of teens on bicycles blocked by path on a one way street when I was driving. I remember stopping my car, waiting for them to move. But they didn't... After a few seconds, they started racing towards me! I panicked and tried to reverse backwards down the street, but I ended up scraping a car (barely) so I stopped.

Once stopped, I parked in a panic. Then the teens came straight up to my vehicle... As I stared forwards, I remember a loud crash, and someone had thrown a glass bottle through my driver's side window. I next remember my door being pulled open, and I was dragged out of the car. I was standing then, and suddenly there was a group of people all around me. They kept pushing me from person to person, and I could feel my pockets being searched.

One guy drew back his arm to punch me, but then one guy ran up and said to all of them, "Don't touch him, because that is (he shouted some arrest number like "6-11" or something). I thought he was going to help, but then he said I had scraped his cousin's car, and that I would have to drive to a bank to withdraw all my cash from the ATM and give it to him. So I started to get into the car, and he came around and sat in the passenger's side. Then four of the teens jumped into the back of the car (I was in a stick shift Toyota 4 Runner), and I was about to leave.

At that moment, I saw two Chicago Police cars (Large Ford SUVs) drive up with their lights and sirens. One came from behind, and the other came from the front (driving down the one way street). Everyone cleared out, and they saved me. I was so shaken up that I could barely answer their questions or sign the red police report. They escorted me back towards Hyde Park. I remember actually that I urinated my pants!

What I remember that surprised me most of all was that after a large crowd had emerged after I was attacked and surrounded by the teens on the bicycles, none of them came to my aid or yelled at the kids. Except that one guy who prevented me from getting hit in the face... but then I questioned his motives because he demanded that I get all my cash out of an ATM.

Even though I did not have to go to the ATM because the police came, I got my phone, wallet (with $40 in cash), and my GPS stolen that day, plus a broken window... What I do know is that day the Chicago Police saved me. I always had a Chicago Police bumper sticker on my car since that day, and always donated to the Fraternal Order of Police and stuff. I had actually a "Blue Lives Matter" Bumper sticker on my car (not because I am against BLM), but after the George Floyd incident, I removed the sticker out of fear that my car would be damaged...



SleelWheels said:


> South side of Chicago? They're just pissed the Whitesox suck.


Hey my fellow Chicagoan! Please my friend, there is so such thing as a "suck-y" Chicago sports team!



Wolfgang Faust said:


> High rise housing projects helped destroy black families...like those living in Cabrini Green.
> 
> The concept of high rise projects first appeared in St Louis with the Pruitt Igoe project. Before waiting to see the results, municipalities across the country raced to build these high rise slums.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm starting to watch the long documentary right now. It is nuts how so many of these youth have _no parents_ watching over them. There is NO POSSIBLE WAY any kids can grow up like his in a normal family. If I did anything like what some of these kids do, I swear my dad would have _beaten me to death_. I once got whipped by my dad with a cane because I upset my elementary school teacher in the third grade, Ms. Brantley, by taking back my friend's mini Rubik's cube from on top of her desk (he was playing with it during class) and gave it back to him. I got the worst beating of my life for that, I recall my thighs and calves were red and bleeding from the welts. I never misbehaved again.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

The media tells you they are just peaceful teens peacefully protesting

And you surely will not see this news story from the liberal media because it does not fit the narrative that black people are always the victims of white people all the time.

https://www.infowars.com/i-cant-believe-we-survived-uber-driver-viciously-attacked-by-blm-mob/


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Dave Bust said:


> The media tells you they are just peaceful teens peacefully protesting


Hey! Black Lies Matter!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Malcolm X and MLK would be rolling in their graves if they knew what was happening right now. BLM is a disservice to black Americans

We need to focus on the _real_ problems - investments in education and job opportunities in poor and minority communities. Economic opportunities are the problem. Police brutality isn't. Focusing on police brutality vs. the other issues is the equivalent of putting a band-aid on a paper cut when you're bleeding from the jugular.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

*Fact Check: Obama Failed to Send Help to Stop Violent Crime in Chicago*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...o-send-help-to-stop-violent-crime-in-chicago/


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

losiglow said:


> Malcolm X and MLK would be rolling in their graves if they knew what was happening right now. BLM is a disservice to black Americans
> 
> We need to focus on the _real_ problems - investments in education and job opportunities in poor and minority communities. Economic opportunities are the problem. Police brutality isn't. Focusing on police brutality vs. the other issues is the equivalent of putting a band-aid on a paper cut when you're bleeding from the jugular.


Thumbs up x100. In both of the times I was attacked, by Black teens, I KNEW it was a socioeconomic issue and cultural manifestation. I met Michelle Obama's kids, while the Obamas lived in Hyde Park. I lived on 51st and Greenwood Ave. They had a beautiful house just around the block north of 51st street. Both kids went to the Laboratory Schools at the University of Chicago (Lab School costs like 50k for each and every grade level, just imagine...). I saw both of the kids each with personal nannies AND Michelle watching like a hawk during a Lab School event. I met Barack Obama too once with my friends while we were playing basketball by Woodlawn and 55th Street. There is NO WAY the two kids would grow up without a solid footing for education and a firm respect for law and order.

I bet my cherished car and all my possessions that if the two groups of teens who attacked me had Barack and Michelle as their parents, there is ZERO chance I would have been attacked. When I hear of stores from my passengers on the south side of Chicago, so many of the teens grew up without a dad and without a mom at home because she had to work two jobs to support the family. They were raised by a grandma or aunt. And then after school there were just the gangs to influence them badly. Who could thrive in such an environment?

I am also convinced I too easily could have been one of those misguided teens if I did not have the parents I did and the financial and social support as well.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> *Fact Check: Obama Failed to Send Help to Stop Violent Crime in Chicago*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...o-send-help-to-stop-violent-crime-in-chicago/


Ugh, Wolfgang Faust. We are often in agreement, and I support nearly all of your posts, but I am a fan of Obama... But I do understand all the criticism. In fact, many of the south siders and west siders I speak with echo your claims, that he didn't do much for the Black community. But to his defense, maybe his hands were really held back...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Thumbs up x100. In both of the times I was attacked, by Black teens, I KNEW it was a socioeconomic issue and cultural manifestation. I met Michelle Obama's kids, while the Obamas lived in Hyde Park. I lived on 51st and Greenwood Ave. They had a beautiful house just around the block north of 51st street. Both kids went to the Laboratory Schools at the University of Chicago (Lab School costs like 50k for each and every grade level, just imagine...). I saw both of the kids each with personal nannies AND Michelle watching like a hawk during a Lab School event. I met Barack Obama too once with my friends while we were playing basketball by Woodlawn and 55th Street. There is NO WAY the two kids would grow up without a solid footing for education and a firm respect for law and order.
> 
> I bet my cherished car and all my possessions that if the two groups of teens who attacked me had Barack and Michelle as their parents, there is ZERO chance I would have been attacked. When I hear of stores from my passengers on the south side of Chicago, so many of the teens grew up without a dad and without a mom at home because she had to work two jobs to support the family. They were raised by a grandma or aunt. And then after school there were just the gangs to influence them badly. Who could thrive in such an environment?
> 
> ...


No.
He chose to not do anything.
For the first two years, Democrats had control of the House, Senate and the Presidency.

His hands were not tied.

Same with the dirty water in Flint, Michigan...he did nothing.

He did nothing for the black community. Trump has done far more- with Enterprise Zones, funding black colleges and criminal justice reform.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> No.
> He chose to not do anything.
> For the first two years, Democrats had control of the House, Senate and the Presidency.
> 
> ...


Well... hmm... I'll have to reconsider then. Maybe I am letting Donald Trump's narcissistic personality get to me.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> Well... hmm... I'll have to reconsider then. Maybe I am letting Donald Trump's narcissistic personality get to me.


His ego is out of control, but consider his actions.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


What's it gonna take for the driver to defend himself and his pax? Start pounding and jumping on and bashing on my car, threatening my life (and yes, the pax too) I would go into escape and evade mode. I wouldn't rule out running over some of them.

Defensive maneuvers should have kicked in long before 6 windows were busted.

Nice of CBS to spotlight that we shouldn't label the crowds "thugs", but to blame the teens actions on "lack of summer jobs". That the government needs to "supply" them with it.

The scapegoating one's actions on someone else, only is getting more prevalent.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> His ego is out of control, but consider his actions.


Indeed my friend. I'll try...

For me personally, I consider humility one of the strongest human characteristics I value. Since Trump doesn't have much of that, it is tougher for me to see his positive actions, of which there are many. Whenever I am reading or interacting with someone, the moment they get into bragging mode, I turn off. But in doing so, I may overlook that they may have good reason to have a positive way of looking at themselves.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Chicago's a damn war zone. Even my crazy ass wouldn't drive there.... Mainly because I'd be too busy packing to move outta that dump.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> Indeed Another Uber Driver, the group mentality is very very very delicate here. Yeah, I probably would have been blamed then for sure. I had one other terrible experience in my life while living in the south side of Chicago. I was actually more south west of the city but once a group of teens on bicycles blocked by path on a one way street when I was driving. I remember stopping my car, waiting for them to move. But they didn't... After a few seconds, they started racing towards me! I panicked and tried to reverse backwards down the street, but I ended up scraping a car (barely) so I stopped.
> 
> Once stopped, I parked in a panic. Then the teens came straight up to my vehicle... As I stared forwards, I remember a loud crash, and someone had thrown a glass bottle through my driver's side window. I next remember my door being pulled open, and I was dragged out of the car. I was standing then, and suddenly there was a group of people all around me. They kept pushing me from person to person, and I could feel my pockets being searched.
> 
> ...


YoungKim..Actually worrying about you buddy...I would HIGHLY recommend that you quit driving the night shift. Just work day shift and that will minimize 90% of the trouble darkness brings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BunnyK said:


> Sure are a lot of those guys roaming densely populated urban cities. Ask Smollett. He knows.


DEFUNDING POLICE WILL SURELY HELP !!!



Cdub2k said:


> Rev. Robin Hood's thought process is the real problem with this country on several levels
> 
> #1A
> Summer Jobs has nothing to do with the problem
> ...


JUST HAD A SHOOTING HERE AT THE SONIC.
ONE MURDERED AT 3:00 IN DAYTIME.
MANY CARS STRUCK BY BULLETS.5 ARRESTED
SONIC EMPLOYEE REFUSES TO HELP POLICE.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

https://disrn.com/news/not-the-bee-...-committing-carjackings-in-chicago-police-say


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> https://disrn.com/news/not-the-bee-...-committing-carjackings-in-chicago-police-say


bout to be some dead kids out there.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> https://disrn.com/news/not-the-bee-...-committing-carjackings-in-chicago-police-say


I know it's easy to call those 10 year olds thugs and I know it's probably more logical to blame poor parenting but I blame not enough PS4's being available for our inner city kids to play with. These kids are trauma victims to the 1000th power they need more video games
-Reverend Robin Hood


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> bout to be some dead kids out there.


And tons more excuses for riots and looting. It almost seems like a lottery. One person is sacrificed to the police so the others can go on a shopping spree.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The white supremacist problem in this country is out of control. Gangs of white supremacist teens roaming the streets with pitchforks? What has this country come to?!


Yep look at all the black protesters in Chicago. It says BLM so of course everyone involved is Black. All the looters are black too.

All the blacks are out in the street while all the other races cower in their homes.

It's not like we have nearly unlimited amount of pictures and video footage of the protesters, rioters,and looters &#128530; so we just gonna say all the blackies are responsible.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep look at all the black protesters in Chicago. It says BLM so of course everyone involved is Black. All the looters are black too.
> 
> All the blacks are out in the street while all the other races cower in their homes.
> 
> ...


BLM org calls them useful idiots.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Did they tip?


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> I would've run them over


Meh, let a real man handle the situation.
I would have nuked them from orbit, smashed their pieces into pulp, then fed their remains to wolves.......by hand

{ALL from the safety of my basement....over the Internet ....of course)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have several Plexiglass Palaces of Delights in the Capital of Your Nation, as well. Some of them have bullet holes and bullet cracks. At the back door are several surveillance cameras so that the operators know when it is safe to exit.


A long time ago I used to go to one of those plexiglass palaces way up Georgia Ave whenever I was in the area. It was a Chinese takeout place whose name I don't remember. Their plexiglass included sliders to hand them the money and receive the food and the workers never stood directly in front of the openings.They had cheap prices, good food, and large portions. After two straight times of higher prices, lower quality food, and smaller portions I stopped going.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's Chicago. Just like any left-run city, they wouldn't do anything to the teens anyways. "They're expressing their first amendment rights!".. Yeah, by destroying stuff. -o: 

Vote Biden in the fall and this is what's to come.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> bout to be some dead kids out there.


This is a very serious parental issue. No grownup would tolerate this behavior in their kids. I think after hearing their stories and dropping off passengers, in the economically challenged areas, I learned a very large percent do not have fathers around. Either in prison or dead or in another state...

I recall one young teen who I drove who told me about how his dad was shot dead 2 years ago while his brothers were in the car (and witnessed the dad getting shot). The teen asked me for my phone number after a good conversation and wanted to hang out and have me teach him how to drive a stick shift car. I could tell he was really looking for a older brother figure/ dad figure.

Without any dad or male role model, I cannot imagine how any young male teens grow up with any respect for authority or the laws.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep look at all the black protesters in Chicago. It says BLM so of course everyone involved is Black. All the looters are black too.
> 
> It's not like we have nearly unlimited amount of pictures and video footage of the protesters, rioters,and looters &#128530; so we just gonna say all the blackies are responsible.
> 
> ...


Good of you to point out. I've also seen many pictures and videos the past few months... It seems there are just as many whites out there as Blacks in the BLM protests. In many cities and demonstrations, even a lot more whites than Blacks...

I remember seeing a couple of videos where I think Jefferson's statue was torn down in a BLM protest. It was all whites, I don't think I saw a single Black person (well maybe one or two in the crowd).


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep look at all the black protesters in Chicago. It says BLM so of course everyone involved is Black. All the looters are black too.
> 
> All the blacks are out in the street while all the other races cower in their homes.
> 
> ...


I agree with you completely . It's not only blacks who are protesting , rioting , and looting . There's plenty of left-wing liberals protesting , rioting , and looting as well . They're suffering from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) . It began with tears 3.5 years ago , then there were the accusations and investigations , and those failed as well . So when all else fails , throw temper tantrums and hissy fits . OMG I can't wait for the reactions when he wins re-election . I'm will be excitedly following the media coverage the following day with a big bag of popcorn .


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I feel for you my brothers and sisters having to endure this at a time like this.
I have nothing else to add!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

radikia said:


> I agree with you completely . It's not only blacks who are protesting , rioting , and looting . There's plenty of left-wing lib-tards protesting , rioting , and looting as well . They're suffering from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) . It began with tears 3.5 years ago , then there were the accusations and investigations , and those failed as well . So when all else fails , throw temper tantrums and hissy fits . OMG I can't wait for the reactions when he wins re-election . I'm will be excitedly following the media coverage the following day with a big bag of popcorn .
> 
> View attachment 490528


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

radikia said:


> I agree with you completely . It's not only blacks who are protesting , rioting , and looting . There's plenty of left-wing liberals protesting , rioting , and looting as well . They're suffering from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) . It began with tears 3.5 years ago , then there were the accusations and investigations , and those failed as well . So when all else fails , throw temper tantrums and hissy fits . OMG I can't wait for the reactions when he wins re-election . I'm will be excitedly following the media coverage the following day with a big bag of popcorn .
> 
> View attachment 490528


Save me a seat... I don't wanna miss a thing...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

radikia said:


> I agree with you completely . It's not only blacks who are protesting , rioting , and looting . There's plenty of left-wing liberals protesting , rioting , and looting as well . They're suffering from TDS (Trump Derangement Syndrome) . It began with tears 3.5 years ago , then there were the accusations and investigations , and those failed as well . So when all else fails , throw temper tantrums and hissy fits . OMG I can't wait for the reactions when he wins re-election . I'm will be excitedly following the media coverage the following day with a big bag of popcorn .
> 
> View attachment 490528


Rasmussen Reports released their latest polling of likely black voters of President Trump's job approval is now over 40%:









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268919228855451654
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...-voter-approval-president-trump-record-highs/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> This is a very serious parental issue. No grownup would tolerate this behavior in their kids. I think after hearing their stories and dropping off passengers, in the economically challenged areas, I learned a very large percent do not have fathers around. Either in prison or dead or in another state...
> 
> I recall one young teen who I drove who told me about how his dad was shot dead 2 years ago while his brothers were in the car (and witnessed the dad getting shot). The teen asked me for my phone number after a good conversation and wanted to hang out and have me teach him how to drive a stick shift car. I could tell he was really looking for a older brother figure/ dad figure.
> 
> ...


He wanted to Learn to Boost stick shift cars.



CarpeNoctem said:


> And tons more excuses for riots and looting. It almost seems like a lottery. One person is sacrificed to the police so the others can go on a shopping spree.


I didnt say anything about police . . .

Best way to " Teach" a " Juvie" is to wreck one of their buddies.

Teach the whole " Crew" only the Court gives 2nd chances.

You dont always Live long enough to get to court

Criminals are ALSO locked up for THEIR PROTECTION.

VICTIMS FAMILIES MAY WANT A " DIFFERENT" JUSTICE !


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 490559


Awesome GIF Wolfgang Faust! That person looks like he is about to sacrifice himself to be burned alive for the most divine cause since mankind started walking upright.



tohunt4me said:


> He wanted to Learn to Boost stick shift cars.
> ...
> Criminals are ALSO locked up for THEIR PROTECTION.


Excellent point tohunt4me! You are a smart soul, it never even occurred to me that that could be why he asked me how to drive a manual transmission! Maybe, could be, possibly...

And that second point I did see in mania films, but indeed that also could be very true. Have a great night!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Problem solved


Awesome, but the entire SUV will need to be filled with ammo to feed a couple 30 second bursts!


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


Chicago is the new Detroit.. although every city is a shithole anyway doesent matter where. Its only going to get worse with the virus still spreading and people unemployed. Nobody will be able to pay the ridiculous rent prices, its going to get more ugly before it gets better.

I live in Toronto and theres a begger on every interesction and tents popping up everywhere


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


Why didn't the driver carry a pistol or revolver? I believe Illinois has a carry and conceal law. Chicago is a rough place, no reason not to be carrying protection? It still has one of the highest per capita murder rate in the USA.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Rasmussen Reports released their latest polling of likely black voters of President Trump's job approval is now over 40%:
> View attachment 490575
> 
> 
> ...


I badly want to see Maddow as a quivering lump of inconsolable despair!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

So...did the driver get a tip? Did the pax give him 5 stars since he saved their lives? That's all I want to know LOL.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yep look at all the black protesters in Chicago. It says BLM so of course everyone involved is Black. All the looters are black too.
> ...
> It's not like we have nearly unlimited amount of pictures and video footage of the protesters, rioters,and looters &#128530; so we just gonna say all the blackies are responsible.


TheDevilisaParttimer, I can include this image in support of your post:










99% plus are white


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I feel for you my brothers and sisters having to endure this at a time like this.
> I have nothing else to add!


Yes we must stop the slaughter! Heifers must unite brother Lou


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> #1B
> It also suggests that he believes having a summer job stops someone from committing a crime. As if being a Taco Bell employee will stop someone from jumping on the roof of an Uber Drivers like a complete an utter idiot.


You bring to mind a young rider, late teens I'd think. It's been a while, I never gave it much thought until now. I think it was around Garfield Park, near the Dan Ryan. I drove him a couple miles from home to White Castle. He was very proud of his job there--almost to the point of sounding like a recruiter or marketer. He mentioned how much he made an hour (Perhaps $14), as if he was raking in Jeff Bezos money. A sarcastic part of me thought "Oh how quaint, he thinks he's reached the pinnacle of success." Mostly, though, and more in retrospect, I admired his enthusiasm.

This relentless season of shootings and funeral/child victims feel like a gut-punch. They have me wondering HOW MUCH (not "if") I should avoid the south side. I'm also aware that young men like the White Castle worker seem to often come up when describing victims--hard working and successful, great grades, involved in sports or clubs.

Here's to a months-ago 5-minute car conversation and the kid with slider pride!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The feds already arrested 3 on gun charges the first couple days even here. Atleast they are smarter than CPD.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow Chicago Uber driver who was with passengers last night had to drive the wrong way down a one way street by Washington and Wabash to escape. He had all four of his windows bashed in, and a PITCHFORK came through his rear window and almost took out his passengers! Glad I was not near downtown last night. I feel so bad for his passengers...
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2020/0...as-attacked-by-large-group-of-teens-downtown/


----------

